# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Ingeniero Agrónomo

## manolo40pe

Ing. Agrónomo colegiado y habilitado por el CIP brinda servicio de asesoría en temas de crédito y financiamiento agrario, amplia experiencia laborando en entidades financieras de prestigio, . Honorarios a tratar, comunicarse al cel. 978612435Temas similares: Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg ingeniero o tecnico en Hidroponia Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral Agronomo

----------

